

Hugo Deployment via Codeship - jice_lavocat
http://jice.lavocat.name/blog/2015/hugo-deployment-via-codeship/

======
jice_lavocat
Hugo is static website generator built with Go. Codeship is a continuous
delivery platform. I wrote a tutorial on how to deploy your hugo websites with
Codeship, to have a "lean blog" ;-)

